# ICOMOS museum pass



## Splatty

Is anyone familiar with this pass? Looks almost too good to be true. Free admission to tons of amazing places around the world (museums/sites).

[link under review]
https://usicomos.app.neoncrm.com/np/cli … ipJoin.jsp

It's cheaper to join in the UK, but am now an American living in France.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Oddly enough, the French site for ICOMOS mentions nothing about a museum pass per se. Just reduced entry prices for ICOMOS sponsored events and a vague mention of free or reduced price entry to "nombreux sites patrimoniaux et musée du monde " without any list of what sites and museums these may be.

Then there is this bit:


> *Informations complémentaires*
> Conditions d’adhésion :
> 
> Toute candidature individuelle doit être parrainée par deux membres de l’ICOMOS experts du patrimoine et à jour de cotisation.
> Documents à joindre à votre demande :
> 
> Une lettre formulant vos motivations




Assuming you know two experts du patrimoine who are members in good standing, let us know how your membership application fares.


----------



## ICOMOS Secretariat

The ICOMOS membership card is not a museum pass and not for sale or openly available. It is the membership card of ICOMOS - reserved for ICOMOS members - who are professionals in the field of cultural heritage. To join ICOMOS you have to make an application to one of its National Committees, and demonstrate your professional/academic involvement in the cultural heritage field, and pay the membership fee. ICOMOS International Secretariat


----------

